

Three Americans Share Nobel Prize for Medicine (for the discovery of telomerase) - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/06/science/06nobel.html?ref=science

======
biohacker42
More info: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telomerase>

As the future brings as things like tissue engineering and organs on demand
and new cancer therapies, telomeres and telomerase will be at the center of it
all.

I'm not sure if I am remembering this correctly, but I think telomerase is not
stable in blood and thus it can not be added to it and get to and enter inside
cells?

------
borism
interestingly 2 out of 3 were born outside of USA:
<http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/medicine/laureates/2009/>

~~~
hughprime
Actually I find the nationalities of the winners to be the least interesting
part of Nobel Prize season. Apart from opportunities for nationalist chest-
thumping, brow-beating and/or hand-wringing, who cares?

On the other hand, I bet if you were to go to the newspapers of the home
countries of the two researchers not born in the US you wouldn't find the
headline "Three Americans win Nobel Prize". Hmm, let me check...

Yup! The Age (Melbourne) currently has the headline "Our Beautiful Mind:
Scientist Australia's first woman Nobel laureate". (Can't find an equivalent
in the UK just now -- there are enough British Nobel laureates that they don't
need to get excited over each one.)

~~~
borism
yes, I was not trying to stress their nationality (one has dual anyway).

